# Howard gets snubbed



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Marion made it over him...it would've been good to see Howard in there, but I guess the NBA is above politics in this case..it seems both the Suns and Mavs would deserve two all-stars.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I still believe that Howard and Melo will be voted in for Yao ming and Boozer which are not going to play due to injury. Dirk should get to start at Center I think for Yao.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This is just flat out ridiculous. The best team in the entire league gets 1 freaking All-Star. 
The team with the 2nd best record gets three? San Antonio gets 2? C'mon.... I almost wish that he wouldn't get named as a replacement, cause thats pretty much a slap in the face anyways. He should just use the 2nd half of the season to take out the frustration of getting overlooked.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> He should just use the 2nd half of the season to take out the frustration of getting overlooked.


No he should save it for the playoffs.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Just look at it as a good thing. Thats what Im trying to do. The Mavs have the best record in the NBA, and only one All Star. This means the the rest of the talent is spread out between the other players, and makes the Mavs the most well balanced team... talent wise. Thats how I feel, but yeah, I think Josh deserved to be an All Star. Pheonix gets 3 All Stars, San Antonio gets 2, and Houston gets 2 *Rightfully so*. Even in the East, Miami gets 2 All Stars even though Shaq has been injured most of the season. Detriot, Washington, and New Jersey all got 2 All Stars also. Basically, if Josh was in the East, he would have made it for sure.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think Howard's wife should be happy about Josh staying home and waking up every couple hours in the night to care for his new-born.

LOL...

.... been there.... done that.... sort of...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We have the best record, but not the MVP. We have to be so deep that we can't even have two All-Stars. The Suns have three All-Stars, the MVP and still can't beat us ? C'mon ... there is no excuse for that.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Some of Steins comments on this situation:


> The All-Star fixes in the West couldn't be more clear cut. I'm not quite sure how West coaches conspired to omit Josh Howard _and_ Carmelo Anthony from their seven-man reserve roster -- nor can I explain how the Mavs have two All-Stars fewer than Phoenix and one fewer than San Antonio. By picking Howard, who _has_ to be in Vegas with Dallas possessing the league's best record, Stern can show everyone that they're crazy if they think that his years of clashes with Cuban would factor into this kind of decision.
> 
> The Mavs have also been denied too long. After teams that won 58 and 60 games only generated one All-Star in Dirk Nowitzki, shouldn't a 38-9 team -- on pace to finish 66-16 -- finally get a second All-Star?
> 
> Think about it. These are slam-dunk calls, even if you're shaking with anger like me regarding Redd. With West coaches selecting Amare Stoudemire on their own, meaning Stern needn't worry about replacing Yao with a center, I'm calling it the safest bet in Vegas at the minute: Stern _will_ name Howard and Anthony to the West squad.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Funny how we're consistently the most disrespected team in the league but everyone says we're over the top fans who want respect that hasn't been deserved.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Look on the bright side. The ridiculous arguments about the Mavs having a better supporting cast around Dirk than the Suns do around Nash now have an easy answer


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Look on the bright side. The ridiculous arguments about the Mavs having a better supporting cast around Dirk than the Suns do around Nash now have an easy answer


No they don't, Suns fans are irrationally ridiculous with their arguments. I would say deep down they know they're wrong, but they play off their lunacy like they actually own it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

For sure, Suns fans will still continue to claim we have a better surrounding cast. Thats to be expected. 

I'm used to the Mavs getting nothing but disrespect from around the league...... 
I like how they don't let it get to them though. Just stay focused and shove the trophy in their face come June.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, I'm ready for another NBA General war. I really want to see their reasoning for us having a better supporting cast. Wait 'til I get back from class


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can't wait! You know where I'll be.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> No, I'm ready for another NBA General war. I really want to see their reasoning for us having a better supporting cast. Wait 'til I get back from class


Use this thread http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=337402


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

All-Star snub of Howard irks Mavs

Devin Harris summed it up best Thursday after Josh Howard was left off the Western Conference All-Star team. 

"He got robbed, no question," said Harris. "There's no way he shouldn't make that team. I can't believe it." 

Nobody could in the Mavericks' camp. The Mavericks' outrage was legitimate considering that a team with a losing record, New Jersey, had two All-Star reserves selected and San Antonio, which trails the Mavericks by six games, will have two players in the game. 

And, of course, the Phoenix Suns, who like the Mavericks have nine losses, got three players among the All-Star reserves. 

The Mavericks have one – Dirk Nowitzki, who rated as a no-brainer for coaches for the Feb. 18 game at Las Vegas. 

"I think he's playing definitely at an All-Star level," Nowitzki said of Howard. "But every year there are guys who deserve it who don't make it." 

Nowitzki, averaging 25.1 points and 9.5 rebounds, will be appearing in his sixth consecutive All-Star Game. 

"Obviously, it's a great honor to represent a great organization like the Mavericks," Nowitzki said. "I've always had great experiences and obviously at Vegas, it'll be another great experience." 

Howard, meanwhile, will have to wait to see if he is selected by commissioner David Stern as a replacement for one of the Western Conference's injured All-Stars. Yao Ming was voted in by the fans and Carlos Boozer was a coaches' pick as a reserve, but both are out with injuries. 

NBA officials said there is no timetable for Stern to make his choices. 

Howard's omission by the Western Conference coaches came less than 24 hours after he became a proud father for the first time, welcoming a healthy baby boy into the world late Wednesday night. 

That event will far overshadow the snub by Western Conference coaches. 

Josh Howard is averaging 19.4 points and 7.2 rebounds for the first-place Mavericks but will have to wait to make his first All-Star appearance. "I am very disappointed that Josh was left off the All-Star team," coach Avery Johnson said. "We will keep focusing on winning a championship." 

In his fourth season, Howard is having the best year of his career, averaging 19.4 points and 7.2 rebounds, along with shooting 45.4 percent from the field and 37.2 percent from 3-point range. 

The Mavericks had been campaigning for Howard's first All-Star appearance and were confident their hype would pay off. But the slithery 6-7 forward who was the 28th pick of the 2003 draft will have to wait at least another year to join the All-Star ranks. 

"He's not going to hang his head," Jason Terry said. "He's going to keep working on his game, and it won't be long before he is an All-Star."

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/020207dnspoallstarlede.4042d4e2.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The disappointment can definitely work to Dallas' advantage.

I'd be very concerned if I were the Rockets since Dallas has to play them twice before the AllStar break.

Might as well chalk up 6 wins before the break.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The disappointment can definitely work to Dallas' advantage.
> 
> I'd be very concerned if I were the Rockets since Dallas has to play them twice before the AllStar break.
> 
> Might as well chalk up 6 wins before the break.


Maybe it will put some extra swagger not only Josh but anybody else. We are really "fueled by the hate". :yay:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

croco said:


> Maybe it will put some extra swagger not only Josh but anybody else. We are really *"fueled by the hate"*. :yay:


I remember that line


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> This is just flat out ridiculous. The best team in the entire league gets 1 freaking All-Star.
> The team with the 2nd best record gets three? San Antonio gets 2? C'mon.... I almost wish that he wouldn't get named as a replacement, cause thats pretty much a slap in the face anyways. He should just use the 2nd half of the season to take out the frustration of getting overlooked.


i wouldnt say the best team when your .5 game behind the suns.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> i wouldnt say the best team when your .5 game behind the suns.


You mean the Suns 1/2 game behind the Mavs?

But you're right, it's just Groundhog Day.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I love it!

Ahem... Dallas is actually *AHEAD *of the Phoenix team as of RIGHT NOW.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's just motivation to Howard.



> "Motivation, that's all I need," he said of the snub by coaches. "They don't want me to be an All-Star? I'm going to show them. I've been an underdog my whole life. This is just another step to prove everybody who didn't vote for me wrong."


link


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't surprise at all. He is almost a light version of Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Anthony or Howard
> Which West forward was the bigger All-Star snub?*​
> We could see this coming, this battle for All-Star status among Western Conference forwards. When the fan votes were in and the coaches' votes for reserves were tallied, the two most prominent exclusions were Denver's *Carmelo Anthony *and Dallas' *Josh Howard*.
> 
> So, who got more screwed?


Read it.

SI's Jack McCallum makes a strong case for the hometown kid.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I kind of like JHo with a chip on his shoulder....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I kind of like JHo with a chip on his shoulder....












Imagine Josh in this picture.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I know *I* would love to be in that picture....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I know *I* would love to be in that picture....


Would you like to be the trophy in that picture...? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Would you like to be the trophy in that picture...? :biggrin:


Either one is fine by me! I ain't picky.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

